# moving from turkey



## selçuk (Jan 10, 2011)

hi everyone.I am so new this forum and dubai 
I will be there on 25 january in dubai.
My company don't help to finding accommodation.
I will work in JAFZA.I am looking a apartment.studio or 1 bedroom.
max 2.500 aed/ monthly
fully furniture or white goods
which location is the best discovery garden,IMPZ or dubailand?
how do I electricity,water,ınternet?
What do you recommend me to do?
Do you know is there an affordable hotel?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Hos geldin  Nasilinis ..?

If you work in Jafza, then discovery gardens will be best location for you. 

you will get studios at 2500 dhs per month in that area, water/electricity and internet can be set up once you sign the lease


----------



## selçuk (Jan 10, 2011)

teşekkür ederim.

thank you very much.


----------



## scoop (Dec 15, 2010)

If you need temporary accommodation then EasyHotel (same guy that runs EasyJet) might be your best bet. It's in the area so it is convenient. Book in advance to get it for 110 AED per night.


----------



## phuzz (Dec 15, 2010)

It is better for u to live either in JLT( jumeirah lake towers) or Discovery Gardens as traffic kills u at rush hours.If u haven t seen JAFZA before u will be shocked that it is a city within a city.(So consider more time for driving inside also DEWA and internet are done after having a contract but easy dont worry. 
And there are many turkish people u wont be alone.We have organizations,picnics, scuba diving and fotography groups and many more...Check the web also







selçuk said:


> teşekkür ederim.
> 
> thank you very much.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to Dubai(very soon) and the forum..

Now for 2500 per month, I'd suggest you to get a room instead of renting yourself a studio.. For around 2500 you can easily get a room including all bills and cleaning etc in Tecom, Barsha, Marina(far ends)(at least these are the places I can suggest close to your office).. At least you'll not be troubled with the furniture shopping, dewa registration and large payments(here you pay the rent in between 1-6 checks generally and if you rent a room in an apartment with others you can pay monthly).. Later on as you get to know the place better, you'll search for an apartment and it'll be easier for you to settle..

For the hotel, best option is EasyHotel which is nearly in Jafza itself and yeah it costs only around 100 AED per day..

I suggest you to check dubizzle.com and search for rooms for rent under properties for rent section, will help you a lot..


----------

